# Olean, NY- Rusty, M, GSD



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=4670892

Rusty is our BIG guy. He is as sweet as he is big. If you are looking for a special dog, Rusty may just be the one. Come down and take him for a walk and get to know him a little. I'm sure you will just love him.


----------

